# Potty training



## Poodleloverxoxo (Oct 24, 2012)

You will need to be very patient. Your puppy is just a puppy. Remember that it's never the puppy's fault when he/she pees in the house. He is just learning. The key is prevention. Don't let it happen in the first place and supervise your new puppy at all times. He will soon learn where he is supposed to do it. I think your puppy is still very young to be fully house trained. My poodle was completely potty trained when she was 4 months.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

12 weeks is very young. If you read our posts you will see some of us still have problems with 2year olds. I my case it is mostly caused by my forgetfulness or laziness, call it what you will, but I need to be more aware of things I do or don't do at all times to make it easier for the dogs to know what is expected of them. We are always training. Some are easier than others. Certainly, taking your pup outside at regular intervals is a good start until she really understands that our doors is where it all happens. And don't forget the praise and treats when she does pee on demand.


----------

